# Fresh Boiled Deer Nose



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

I can't answer all the PMs that I've been getting on this so please bookmark this recipe for future use guys. 

1 dead deer, doe or Buck. The bigger the nose, the better.

Skin the deer head out. Cut just below the eyes and along the jaw.

With a sharp knife tip, trace the meat around the nose and lift it out.

Wash well.

_Leave the black outer skin on_, it helps to keep in the nose juice while boiling.

Plug the nose holes with a chunk of fat from the ribcage. This will not affect the taste of the meat, if anything, it adds to it.

Boil the nose till soft and spongy. When you can easily slide a toothpick into the flesh, she's done.


Stuff the left nostril with cabbage and spam.

Stuff the right nostril with Brunschwiger and pickled herring.


( You can use whatever you want, but I found this combination to be best. )

Serve hot or cold with a side of beans.

Cold leftover nose on a Ritz cracker is always a camp favorite.

As one member that tried it said...........tastes kinda like Walleye cheeks.

Don't throw away any leftovers ! 
This makes a great sandwich for a in-stand mid-morning snack.
Cut the nose crossways and thick , add a generous glob of mayo with a little rye and your in business.

Enjoy and Good Luck This Season !!


----------



## Swamp Ghost (Feb 5, 2003)

Lmao


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Don't knock it till ya try it ! I post this recipe on here every year and get lots of Thank You's for turning on guys to such a great dish. I've seen people eat worse parts of an animals anatomy LOL


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

At our house the kids have developed a preference for nose & eggs in the morning. Sometimes its difficult to rouse the boys out of bed for our morning hunts, but when it's a nose & egg morning, they don't need any coaxing!!

One thing we've changed from the original recipe is adding a pinch of paprika and a dash of oregano - adds just a little extra "oomph" to the flavor.

Thunderhead, have you ever thrown together a nose pot pie? We're considering giving this a shot this fall. 

I'm also open to recommendations of how we could incorporate this into the ideal combination of pizza toppings. Basically we're always looking to expand our opportunities - any additional tips would be welcome.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

That snot the way I do em.
Maybe I'll give your way a try.

Thanks


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

This is the best. I have all my friends save there noses from bow season so we can serve them Nov 14th. It's becoming the favorite tradition fast!


----------



## Outdoorzman (Jun 5, 2001)

Wish I had some perch milk to wash that down with...........................


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Try it!
It'll beats any summer sausage you've ever had:corkysm55


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

We add fresh turkey giblets to the water as it's boiling. A pich of Cayenne Pepper, and a pint of Guiness, of course.

Wash it down with Bierbizch from Germany and you have yourelf a world class dinner.


----------



## Firewood (Oct 21, 2006)

Definately a recipe that I would have never thought about, maybe I will try it I know the wife and kids won't be in favor but it almost sound pretty good. Thanks


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Man you guys are still messing with the snotty nose. Best piece of eating is by far the milk sak from a nice fat doe. Cut it off before you gut a deer. Place in plastic bag. 

Once home clean in cold water and soak in salt water for 4 hours. After that fry it QUICKLY, 4 minutes tops. Cut into small bite size squares and then mix with scrambled eggs. A dash of hot sauce and man o man ain't no finer eating.

On the other hand I knew an old guy that used to cut them off and then tan them and make those little coin purses that a lot of women carry. No fooling. Lace edge and a snap on top. Never tell what they really were, looks like the finest leather around.


----------

